# Fursuiting - The Social Aspect (input for someone considering buying)



## Tabasco (May 24, 2011)

For years, Iâ€™ve watched the local and online fursuit communities and debated getting a suit myself. I guess after all this time itâ€™s really come down to one deciding factor to settle the matter: the social aspect.

Fursuits cost hundreds, if not thousands, of dollars. Thatâ€™s a lot of money to spend on a fursuit that Iâ€™m just going to wander aimlessly in at meets and cons or do silly things in for Youtube, alone. As a long-term fun and social buy, though, it sounds fantastic. Iâ€™d love to be involved in fursuit activities and events, and I think it would be worth the handsome sum.

My problem is that, in my experience, the local furry community is cliquey and asocial. I have a handful of friends and several acquaintances here, but for the most part itâ€™s either people I dislike or donâ€™t know (to be fair, many I donâ€™t know due to simple circumstance, not the aforementioned behavior). I run the risk of spending all that money on a fursuit--and having no one else that I actually like or consider a friend to fursuit with.

Making it pretty pointless, at least to me.

I do have a few friends without suits who would probably help me out in the â€œthings to doâ€ department, all the same, and I suppose I could always sell the suit if worst comes to worst. I guess Iâ€™m just looking for general input to help me make up my mind. If you have a fursuit, whatâ€™s been your experience getting involved with other local suiters (or non-suiters) and keeping it from gathering dust?


----------



## Jeter (May 24, 2011)

I rolled these questions around in my brain for a bit too before deciding to commission a fursuit.  I like the idea of suiting at charity/public events as well as cons and will be exploring the possibility of doing freelance mascot work with my character as well (don't know if that will be Jeter or not....I'll have to see). I've always liked doing community theatre and performing and would absolutely want to use my suit for such purposes.

I guess my advice would be:  how much time do you want to put into finding venues to fursuit in?  You could contact shopping centres, your local zoo/park/nature center, animal shelters, church groups, local charity/non-profit organizations and offer your services.  I'd suggest getting good photos of yourself in suit interacting with the public as well as fullbody and headshots (professionally done) and reference letters if you go this route.  Legitimate buisinesses/groups are going to want some guarantee that you are a safe and reliable person to work with.  You might even consider getting fingerprinted (some groups might require this before they will work with you).  All these are things I'm mulling over as I decide what to do with my character.

As far as the monetary outlay, it was an easier decision for me as my finances are very stable and the family coffers can handle a 'just for fun' purchase like a fursuit (mind you though I'm in my 40s, so I've had time to get the cashflow thing sorted out...).  Having said that, a good suit is a huge chunk o' change to shell out and I did think it over carefully.  

The one thing about the actual purchase I'd suggest is find a fursuit maker whose style you absolutely love without hesitation.  You may have to wait for commissions to open up but this is a major purchase and you will be 'stuck' with what you get when the suit is made.  I looked around before I decided to go with Nick & Lacy.  I'm paying a bit more than if I got a suit from someone else but I like their style and I know I'll be getting a quality suit.  Anyway, hope this helps and good luck whatever decision you make.  I think it is better to wait if you feel at all unsure (or maybe get a partial instead), the fursuit makers will still be there in the future.


----------



## mbwolverine (May 27, 2011)

I agree with Jeter. If you are interested in suiting in other venues, go ahead and get one. I doubt if your local furry community is going to drop it cliques and be welcoming, just because you bought a suit.


----------



## Brazen (May 29, 2011)

Make sure to put holes into it, that way at the very least you'll be able to have sex in it if you can't find any other uses.


----------



## Ricky (May 29, 2011)

Brazen said:


> Make sure to put holes into it, that way at the very least you'll be able to have sex in it if you can't find any other uses.



you'd like that wouldn't you


----------



## Ozriel (May 30, 2011)

mbwolverine said:


> I agree with Jeter. If you are interested in suiting in other venues, go ahead and get one. I doubt if your local furry community is going to drop it cliques and be welcoming, just because you bought a suit.


 
Some do, unfortunately.


----------



## greaseyote (Jun 8, 2011)

mbwolverine said:


> I doubt if your local furry community is going to drop it cliques and be welcoming, just because you bought a suit.


 
I thought that was exactly how one becomes popufur. 

Don't forget to post at least 3 pictures of yourself in suit to your FA page every day and make lots of journals about everything you plan to do or have done while suiting. Make sure to plaster your page with subtle requests for free art as well.


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 10, 2011)

greaseyote said:


> I thought that was exactly how one becomes popufur.
> 
> Don't forget to post at least 3 pictures of yourself in suit to your FA page every day and make lots of journals about everything you plan to do or have done while suiting. Make sure to plaster your page with subtle requests for free art as well.


 
Aaauuugh. :[


----------



## Rhasp (Jun 12, 2011)

I guess in the end its up to you to decide if the investment would be worth the amount off fun you get from youre investment.

It might also be worth taking a look into furbay and simular action places and see if you might find a suit thats fit inside youre economy rather than comission a special made fursuit. Youd also find that buying a partial might be a good way to reduce costs and still get a fursuit. And you dont have to take the whole investment at one time, you could start with a partial and built on it as time passes.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 12, 2011)

(BLUEBERRI with a fursuit = <333 )

I agree with Rhasp, there.

Get a partial-- not just paws and tail, but the head, too. It's very different actually being in the suit to just watching them playing around. 
When you're in it, you can't _see _how cute you are. Instead you have a tiny view of the world, have sweat pouring down your face, you have to be aware of making broader movements so people can actually understand what you're doing... It's about going past that and being aware of what you look like to others and having fun, but it takes some getting used to.

When I first bought my suit, I was over the moon and wanted to wear it as much as possible, but without any furry friends outside of my convention, it's not really possible. But you get over not being able to use it very often, and it _makes you_ have as much fun with it at a convention as you possibly can. 

As for the clique thing, I've never seen that at the con' I've been attending. Sure, people form their own friendship groups, but everyone is friendly and you can literally walk over to a group and ask what they're doing or coment on their tail etc. without problem. I personally only hang out with two closer furs and just meet up with others we know if they're around, or just talk to whoever's at our table/event.

Remember, everyone's at a con' for the same reasons; they wouldn't spend all that money to go there and be a dick.


----------



## Arlo (Jun 12, 2011)

Harebelle said:


> (BLUEBERRI with a fursuit = <333 )
> When I first bought my suit, I was over the moon and wanted to wear it as much as possible, but without any furry friends outside of my convention, it's not really possible. But you get over not being able to use it very often, and it _makes you_ have as much fun with it at a convention as you possibly can.



Having just received my 'Arlo' fursuit, I have to agree.  I have this urge to put it on and 'rehearse' gestures and poses in front of the mirror to see how they translate in suit.  There's not a noticeable fandom presence in my area (that I'm aware of, anyway...the nearest 'active' groups are about 2 hours away from me), so until I can get to a con, I'm pretty much on my own.  



Harebelle said:


> As for the clique thing, I've never seen that at the con' I've been attending. Sure, people form their own friendship groups, but everyone is friendly and you can literally walk over to a group and ask what they're doing or coment on their tail etc. without problem. I personally only hang out with two closer furs and just meet up with others we know if they're around, or just talk to whoever's at our table/event.
> 
> Remember, everyone's at a con' for the same reasons; they wouldn't spend all that money to go there and be a dick.


 
This is good to know...I may be attending my first con later this year and, being new to the fandom, was a bit nervous about not knowing anyone....

Thanks for your post Harebelle!


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 12, 2011)

Yeah, no problem, Arlo.
Your suit is lovely, so show it off at your next con'! BUT remember to go to events out of suit, too, so you get an idea of what conventions are actually like. :3


----------

